# Anything that will help after inplantation



## Ralphine

I dont think this has been asked before but my opolgies befrehand if it has.

Once the embyo's have been enplanted in the womb after fertilisation is there anything I can do to help the process? 

I have been told its down to mostly luck with a chance of pregnancy ranging from between 25 to 33%.

I am going in soon for the proceedure and if my eggs are fertilized I would like to maximise my chances of converting them into a full pregnancy.

For info, there is no medical issues with me (as far as I know).

Thank you all.

ralphine
xx


----------



## Ruth

Luck is the main thing, having a healthy body, relaxing and trying to be as destressed as possible are also high on my list.

Ruth


----------



## Ralphine

Hi Ruth,

Thanks for that, its funny you mention stress because when I had the transfer we were supposed to go in at 12.00 but didn t go in until about 20 to 3.

My husband was stressed and that made me stressed. This time he has booked the day off, and we keep our fingeres crossed.

Rgds


----------

